# Last Florida Fisherman ll thirty nine hour RRS trip of the season



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

ARS ends AJ begins
In our Florida there is always fish to be caught. As one season ends, another begins. The 2021 American Red Snapper season has been a good one. As Red Snapper season ends, Amberjack begins.

July 30, 2021, the last Florida Fisherman ll thirty nine hour American Red Snapper trip of the season.



Captain Joey is ready and so are we:



OH NO! Will misses The Great Line Toss:



Wife Kara and daughter Madison:



Madison has agreed to help Daddy with his aim.

William, that's what Kara calls him when he is in trouble, needs all the help he can get.

It's a picture Florida perfect day:



Bonito has proven to be an excellent American Red Snapper bait:



The Florida has mastered the art of trolling:





Everyone was too busy fishing, eating, sleeping to take pictures.

Let's go home:



Back at the dock:





Are you ready for this?







Want to see more? 

Catch the video:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been reading and talking to some Tampa/St. Pete folks about the red tide in your area. I am hearing that it has affected the inshore fishing. My nephew fishes and lives there and he said a few weeks ago that it was bad.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Red tide in Central Florida is terrible. We fish 100 miles off shore; no problem there. Trying to get bait insure is impossible.


----------

